
Tesla's Musk qualifies for $2.1B payday - theBashShell
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-stocks-musk-idUSKCN24M2PL
======
thomaszander
Last week he corrected people on this 'payday' usage, I think this is the same
misusage.

He is allowed to buy the stock for this price, he does not have the right to
sell it for 5 years, though.

So he pays taxes based on todays stock-price, but if it plummets he goes down
with it getting nothing since he can't sell for 5 years.

So, sure, he's already rich and this will make his valuation much better. Over
which he should pay taxes. But its not a payday in my view of the world when
you can't actually buy anything for it since he can't sell those for 5 years.

~~~
nn3
He could use the stock as security for debt. That's a fairly standard practice
by individuals who own a lot of stock in a company but don't want to show
distrust by selling any.

------
sschueller
Eventually this bubble will burst and a lot of people will be out of their
money.

How long until reality kicks in? This can't go in for ever.

~~~
dwd
It's potentially not a bubble but a bet against other car manufacturers who
are

a) supposedly five years behind Tesla on some of the EV technology b)
struggling to catch up

So, either Tesla continues to gain market share and expand into the SUV and
pickup market or they end up licencing their technology - a win either way.
The clock is ticking in Europe as far as diesel bans coming into force so they
don't have forever to just do business as usual.

------
kristianp
I guess he'll be selling a bunch of Tesla shares to pay the tax on those
options.

